# m/v VERA MUKHINA (m/v Spiridonov)



## readlines (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello 
need information for m/v VERA MUKHINA and m/v Spiridonov 
information for Engine room and M/E E/E Boiler and purif
(Smoke)
for this ship :
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=102293


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from northern England.
I edited your post because the font you used was not recognised and so made no sense in any language.


----------



## readlines (Apr 10, 2008)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Welcome aboard from northern England.
> I edited your post because the font you used was not recognised and so made no sense in any language.


russ language(Thumb) 
need information for this M/V when this ship made in USSR and last Boss company from port Arhangelsk / Russia


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought it might be Russian but the font you used was not recognised as that.
The VERA MUKHINA - some details *here*.
Cannot find any thing for SPIRIDONOV at Miramar only IVAN SPIRIDONOV and ADMIRAL SPIRIDONOV.


----------



## readlines (Apr 10, 2008)

Marconi Sahib said:


> I thought it might be Russian but the font you used was not recognised as that.
> The VERA MUKHINA - some details *here*.
> Cannot find any thing for SPIRIDONOV at Miramar only IVAN SPIRIDONOV and ADMIRAL SPIRIDONOV.


me need tehnikal information for main engine / aux dizel / boiler / and purifikator /
when you have this information ? (Thumb) B&W / Zulcer / CAT / MAN ? whot type ?
this ship last name VERA MUKHINA and byu ather company in 2008 and name Spiridonov 
chandge name I See in http://www.equasis.org/EquasisWeb/public/HomePage

-----
SPIRIDON 3527 General Cargo Ship 1973 Cambodia
-----
IMO number : 7300992 
Name of ship : SPIRIDON ---- last name ---- VERA MUKHINA
Call Sign : XUAT3 
Gross tonnage : 3527 
Type of ship : General Cargo Ship 
Year of build : 1973 
Flag : Cambodia 
Status of ship : In Service 
Last update : 2008-03-26 

------


----------

